# new star born



## soberonus (14. März 2012)

am montag letzte woche war eine kleine demo in berlin, die sich gegen den (vom sogenannten bundes"umwelt"minister röttgen forcierten) ausstieg aus der solarenergie richtete. klar, dass der herr soberonus sich nicht lang hat bitten lassen und dabei war. um was es mir hier aber EIGENTLICH geht ist eine aufstrebende sängerin namens kirsten hasberg, die dort ein paar lieder zum besten gab.

* Link entfernt *

einfach anhören und sich freuen, dass man sie schon gehört hat, BEVOR sie ganz ganz gross raus gekommen ist. lang kann es ganz sicher nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## Tikume (14. März 2012)

War mehr so als Scherz gemeint, oder?


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

*Kommerzielle oder politische Reklame*, Werbung, Eigenwerbung (Eröffnen einzelner Threads zum Verbreiten der eigenen Webseite), Spendenaufrufe, Tauschhandel oder Gesuche, Kettenbriefe ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## soberonus (15. März 2012)

@Tikume : naja wenn moneyboy gross raus kommen darf, warum nicht dieser "rohdiamant" 

@Kamsi : oller langweiler... is weder als politische nachricht gedacht (steht auch weiter oben bereits - genauer lesen ), noch ist es kommerziell angehaucht (von der gibt es nix zu kaufen ), genauso kein spendenaufruf, kettenbrief oder tauschhandel und schon gar nicht ist es "eigenwerbung"    hörs dir an und sag erzähl, wie du es findest... oder ignorier es doch einfach


----------



## spectrumizer (15. März 2012)

Hab mir das Lied angehört und auch den Beitrag vom TE gelesen.

Davon abgesehen, dass ich zwar finde, dass die Frau eine schöne Stimme hat, aber mMn trotzdem nicht so gut singen kann, dass es gleich als "a new star is born" gewertet werden könnte, erkenne ich in dem Liedtext doch eine politisch angehauchte Motivation. Dazu wird das durchaus mit einem gewissen Sinne von Werbung / Eigenwerbung, im Kontext von "Eröffnen einzelner Threads zum Verbreiten der eigenen (oder gar fremden) Webseite", hier vorgestellt.

Daher ist hier zu.


----------

